# Super Prodigy



## CalgaryDave (Jan 7, 2002)

I was sniffing around on the Bay and stumbled upon this gem. A bit paint chipped and expensive to ship to N.A. but still tempting.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en#ht_500wt_1156


----------

